# summer cold front



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

With this cold front moving in Friday night and Sat. I have a bass tournament Sat. Any ideas what the bass will be doing and what I should do. Thanks, chopper


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Let me know how you do Saturday, I've got a tournament on Sunday....I've been hitting rock piles and bridges and doin ok...









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

